# Chronic :V



## Gavrill (Jul 27, 2009)

Not as my illegal alt, as an actual character. I missed her so.

Name: Chronic
Age: 19
Sex: Female
Species: Brown rat
Height: 5'10
Weight: 120 lbs

Appearance: Scrawny and undernourished.  
- Hair and fur: Scruffy brown fur all over.
- Markings: None
- Eye color: Brown
- Other features: Torn up right ear. Has a tail half as long as a normal rat.

Behavior and Personality: Spastic and unpredictable. Tends to be on the manic side of the spectrum, often coming off as eccentric and just a tad too happy. Is also a junkie. 


Likes: Drugs (especially weed), sex, rock & roll
Dislikes: Cats. The way they meow...and piss all over the place...

History: Just a wannabe rockstar bohemian barista. 

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Hoodies, torn up jeans, and hypodermic needle earrings. 
Picture: 






Goal: Become a cop! :V
Profession: Barista 
Theme song: Tool - The Pot

Orientation: Bisexual with an obvious preference for females


----------



## Aurali (Jul 27, 2009)

Can I eat her now? :3


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> Can I eat her now? :3


She has no meat on her bones >.>


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2009)

Meow :3.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Meow :3.


FFFFFFFFFFF

/ffffffff


----------



## Aurali (Jul 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> She has no meat on her bones >.>



Would still be a good snack, and that makes her easier to eat whole :3


----------



## selkie (Jul 27, 2009)

I thought this was gonna be about weed. D:
But I like her very very much, especially her facial expression.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> FFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> /ffffffff


 I see how it is, speciesist.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 27, 2009)

It looks like I can score some good weed off her.

Nah in all seriousness it is a very interesting character. Plus rats are awesome


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

I love rats. I draw them the same as I draw mice, but there's just something more appealing to me about rats. Probably becaus I obsess over anything and everything underrated.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2009)

Rats.  <3


----------



## pixthor (Aug 1, 2009)

So, when can I eat her? XD I'm a dragon so I eat rats. =P


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 1, 2009)

Damn. I was actually expecting this thread to be about Chronic... This is false advertisement...


----------

